# Tinboats Fanatsy Football 2014



## BassAddict

Like to keep it again to a 12 man league (I think 14 gets a little too deep for the novice) Same basic rules as last year, auto draft, with fractional scoring to cut down the likely-hood of a tie but in the unlikely event ties will be resolved by bench points. I would like to change the playoff schedule tho if possible and if the majority agrees. Also this will most likely be my last year running things so if you are interested in becoming the new comish PM me and Ill add you as co-comish for this season. With that said Id like to draft 1 week before the 2014 season kickoff (think around the 8th) and ill randomize the draft order when we get 12 for those interested in draft pick trading, SO WHOS IN!!

1. BassAddict
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## BassAddict

My bad, the 2014 season kicks off 9/4. The draft will be a week prior


----------



## heycookieman

Ok I never did this before how does the auto draft work ? do you get the best player on the board?


----------



## BassAddict

heycookieman said:


> Ok I never did this before how does the auto draft work ? do you get the best player on the board?



Once all teams are filled ill set a draft date which will go off at 3am on x date. Espn ranks players, and the software will pick the best player available based from the rankings. You can manipulate the software to auto pick the best available players at specific positions in each round.


----------



## panFried

I'm down for another bass addict beat down  

I vote ok on changing playoff schedule if it involves more teams


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> I'm down for another bass addict beat down
> 
> I vote ok on changing playoff schedule if it involves more teams



Check the scorecard my friend!!! I'll get everything rolling once I land near laptop / desktop


----------



## heycookieman

Sure Ill give it a try what do I have to lose.


----------



## bigwave

How many have signed up.....I have a friend here at work that might jump in.


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> How many have signed up.....I have a friend here at work that might jump in.



Officially no one yet, guys pm me your email addresses so i can send out invites, ill update the list accordingly. Bigwave id like to keep it as a tinboats only league but if their isnt enough interest I'll accept your 'friend' (even though everyone can see through your obvious plan of collusion to hold on to your weakly held chumpionship!)


----------



## bigwave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363051#p363051 said:


> BassAddict » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many have signed up.....I have a friend here at work that might jump in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially no one yet, guys pm me your email addresses so i can send out invites, ill update the list accordingly. Bigwave id like to keep it as a tinboats only league but if their isnt enough interest I'll accept your 'friend' (even though everyone can see through your obvious plan of collusion to hold on to your weakly held chumpionship!)
Click to expand...



Hmmmmm, the smack down begins.......I will get my friend to join this site too since I sold him one of my aluminum boats. He needs all the help he can get......BTW where is my trophy......there is a spot for it reserved and a new spot for three time champ. Come and get sum.........where is hercdoc and some of the other guys from last year?


----------



## BassAddict

Here is a running list of spots available. 

1. BassAddict (joined) 
2. Bigwave (pending invite) 
3. Heycookieman (pending invite) 
4. Ardyar (pending invite) 
5. PanFried (pending invite) 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## panFried

So I tried the invite to Espn but all I get is a message saying league is private... No losers allowed.


----------



## BassAddict

Invites have been resent out using the old email method. Let me know if anyone has issues


----------



## BassAddict

Rule changes made:

draft type changed to Auto pick with draft pick trading enabled.
fractional scoring with bench points as the tie breaker in regular season


----------



## panFried

BassAddict, I don't see an invite in my mailbox. I'll PM my email to you.


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> BassAddict, I don't see an invite in my mailbox. I'll PM my email to you.



Resent, dont forget to check your spam folder guys


----------



## panFried

Got the email and Team D is in da houzzzzz!!! Let the beat downs commence!


----------



## Johnsboat

Still need more? I'm in.


----------



## BassAddict

@Johnsboat, sure do! Heres a running list of things so far. PM me your email address and ill send you an invite 

1. BassAddict (joined) 
2. Bigwave (pending invite) 
3. Heycookieman (pending invite) 
4. Ardyar (pending invite) 
5. PanFried (joined) 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## bigwave

Hey Bass every time I try that link i get a error message stating invite does not exist in league manager.


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> Hey Bass every time I try that link i get a error message stating invite does not exist in league manager.



New invite send via email


----------



## bigwave

Lets get ready to rumble........three is a charm.... :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> Lets get ready to rumble........three is a charm.... :lol:



No three-peats on my watch unless its me!


----------



## BassAddict

Updated list of whos in

1. BassAddict (joined) 
2. Bigwave (joined) 
3. Heycookieman (pending invite) 
4. Ardyar (pending invite) 
5. PanFried (joined) 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.[/quote]


----------



## ardyar

What no yardage scoring??


----------



## BassAddict

ardyar said:


> What no yardage scoring??



It scores yardage fractionally, instead of 1 point every 10 yards it gives .10 point every 1 yard. This creates less chance of a tie which we had issues with a few years ago.


----------



## snatch

If there is a spot open, I'll play


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363476#p363476 said:


> snatch » Sat Aug 16, 2014 7:31 am[/url]"]If there is a spot open, I'll play



Plenty left, PM me your email address and ill send an invite.

Updated list of whos in

1. BassAddict (joined) 
2. Bigwave (joined) 
3. Heycookieman (pending invite) 
4. Ardyar (pending invite) 
5. PanFried (joined) 
6. Snatch (pending invite)
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## heycookieman

I joined through espn but i'm not sure what to do as it's my first time doing this and I'm not a computer guy. I'm a cave man with this things.


----------



## BassAddict

Until we draft their isnt much to do except set your team name and set your positional draft choices if you have any preference. If not the auto draft will pick the best available player


----------



## BassAddict

Updated list of whos in

1. BassAddict (joined) 
2. Bigwave (joined) 
3. Heycookieman (pending invite) 
4. Ardyar (pending invite) 
5. PanFried (joined) 
6. Snatch (joined )
7. Johnsboat (pending invite) 
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.[/quote]


----------



## ardyar

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363471#p363471 said:


> BassAddict » Yesterday, 04:15[/url]"]
> 
> 
> ardyar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What no yardage scoring??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It scores yardage fractionally, instead of 1 point every 10 yards it gives .10 point every 1 yard. This creates less chance of a tie which we had issues with a few years ago.
Click to expand...


Hmmn this is all I see on our settings. Maybe I'm missing something.
Passing 
TD Pass (PTD) 4 Interceptions Thrown (INT) -2 
2pt Passing Conversion (2PC) 2 

Rushing 
TD Rush (RTD) 6 2pt Rushing Conversion (2PR) 2 

Receiving 
TD Reception (RETD) 6 2pt Receiving Conversion (2PRE) 2


----------



## BassAddict

ardyar said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363471#p363471 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Yesterday, 04:15[/url]"]
> 
> 
> ardyar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What no yardage scoring??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It scores yardage fractionally, instead of 1 point every 10 yards it gives .10 point every 1 yard. This creates less chance of a tie which we had issues with a few years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmn this is all I see on our settings. Maybe I'm missing something.
> Passing
> TD Pass (PTD) 4 Interceptions Thrown (INT) -2
> 2pt Passing Conversion (2PC) 2
> 
> Rushing
> TD Rush (RTD) 6 2pt Rushing Conversion (2PR) 2
> 
> Receiving
> TD Reception (RETD) 6 2pt Receiving Conversion (2PRE) 2
Click to expand...


Ill look at it when i get to a laptop. The app lacks a lot of scoring info/features.


----------



## BassAddict

New poll up, majority rules. In the event of a tie the commishes vote breaks it (thats me)


----------



## BassAddict

Think this is the correct updated list of whos in. 

1. BassAddict (joined) 
2. Bigwave (joined) 
3. Heycookieman (pending invite) 
4. Ardyar (joined )
5. PanFried (joined) 
6. Snatch (joined )
7. Johnsboat (joined) 
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## heycookieman

When I try and join this is what I get ? {Invite does not exist in LeagueMember}


----------



## BassAddict

heycookieman said:


> When I try and join this is what I get ? {Invite does not exist in LeagueMember}



Another invite sent, not sure why we are having all this trouble on the invite system this year.


----------



## ardyar

You can remove the invite for ardyar as I've already joined. (team patton)


----------



## heycookieman

Ok I got the 2nd invite and I think I'm all set. If not please let me know. Thanks


----------



## BassAddict

heycookieman said:


> Ok I got the 2nd invite and I think I'm all set. If not please let me know. Thanks



Lookin good cookieman!! Anyone else? Few spots still left guys. 


updated list of whos in. 

1. BassAddict (joined) 
2. Bigwave (joined) 
3. Heycookieman (joined) 
4. Ardyar (joined )
5. PanFried (joined) 
6. Snatch (joined )
7. Johnsboat (joined) 
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## BassAddict

Anybody else interested, if not im thinking of opening it to the public so it fills


----------



## panFried

What happened to big Jim, herc and others from last year? I know fender couldn't handle the pressure of picking players.


----------



## BassAddict

Jim got a tight schedule, not a lot of free time. Herc and the rest i have no idea. And Fender is off doing Fendery things!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## panFried

Come guys need a few more!


----------



## BassAddict

Going once


----------



## BassAddict

Going twice


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am in! [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> I am in! [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X



Banned!!!


----------



## BassAddict

Bueller, Bueller, Bueller? 

Last chance tomorrow I make it public so we draft


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364731#p364731 said:


> BassAddict » Thu Aug 28, 2014 12:15 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in! [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banned!!!
Click to expand...



No one ever lets me play their reindeer games!


----------



## panFried

Come on let the capt in!


----------



## panFried

I can't be the only guaranteed win


----------



## one100grand

I guess I missed the [tin]boat...I thought my posted interest in the old thread was going to get me an invite, but oh well.


----------



## BassAddict

one100grand said:


> I guess I missed the [tin]boat...I thought my posted interest in the old thread was going to get me an invite, but oh well.



Nope, i didn't open it up to the public yet. PM me your email address and ill send the invite.


----------



## BassAddict

Invite sent to 100k, once he joins league will be opened to the public and draft date set for 8/30 (tomorrow)

Edit: draft order will be randomized after league is filled


----------



## bigwave

Do you have autopick enabled......are are you just going to let the computer do it all. I thought we could place players on the auto pick list??????


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> Do you have autopick enabled......are are you just going to let the computer do it all. I thought we could place players on the auto pick list??????



Thats under your draft pick settings.


----------



## BassAddict

Im having trouble getting the league to be viewable in the league directory, if anyone knows how to do this PM me and ill give you league manager permissions so you can change it.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364826#p364826 said:


> BassAddict » Fri Aug 29, 2014 10:33 am[/url]"]Im having trouble getting the league to be viewable in the league directory, if anyone knows how to do this PM me and ill give you league manager permissions so you can change it.




I will do it for you 




Oh wait, you banned me



Good luck dummyhead


----------



## panFried

Well I woke up like Xmas morning excited to logon and reveal my 2014 kick ass team to find nothing!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Well I woke up like Xmas morning excited to logon and reveal my 2014 kick ass team to find nothing!



My bad!! I need to be fired from my commissioner dutys.... Ill see if I can get it filled today (if not it will not draft) if I can not get it to fill I'll just cut the size if the league so it does draft.


----------



## BassAddict

After playing with settings I went with the easiest solution, I deleted a number of teams. Which leaves us with 7 teams, hopefully we can find 1 more team to avoid an over abundance of bye weeks..... I apologize again for the crappy tinboats FF experience this year.


----------



## panFried

No worries it fun just having it and thanks for doing it!


----------



## BassAddict

Come on we need 1 more. 
Fender? 
Ahab even!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

I never did the FF before (why i don't know) but if you need one more I am in - just tell me what I need to do - Go Cowboys!!!!


----------



## BassAddict

fool4fish1226 said:


> I never did the FF before (why i don't know) but if you need one more I am in - just tell me what I need to do - Go Cowboys!!!!



Cool!!! And best yet you're not Ahab or Fender :LOL2: PM me your email address and ill send an invite


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364960#p364960 said:


> BassAddict » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did the FF before (why i don't know) but if you need one more I am in - just tell me what I need to do - Go Cowboys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!!! And best yet you're not Ahab or Fender :LOL2: PM me your email address and ill send an invite
Click to expand...


PM sent


----------



## BassAddict

fool4fish1226 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364960#p364960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did the FF before (why i don't know) but if you need one more I am in - just tell me what I need to do - Go Cowboys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!!! And best yet you're not Ahab or Fender :LOL2: PM me your email address and ill send an invite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PM sent
Click to expand...


Good deal!! Invitation sent!!! 

Guys once Fool gets set im going to get the draft rolling. Only a few more days till the season starts, I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## fool4fish1226

BA PM sent


----------



## fool4fish1226

Looks like I am ready to play lets see what happens :beer:


----------



## BassAddict

Looks like its going to be Allstar FF, after a rocky start we are ready to draft early tomorrow morning!! The draft order has been randomized, and the scoring/rules reset to match last years (fractional scoring with ties being broke by BENCH POINTS & a 12 game regular season with 4 team playoff). The rules WILL NOT change throughout the season. 

Good luck all



LETS GET IT ON!!!


----------



## panFried

Ru sure ur red eye this time?


----------



## BassAddict

Question:

How happy were you with your draft?


----------



## ardyar

I'll take it, I didn't need that many good players to win so I might have to drop some to give you all a chance!


----------



## BassAddict

I just need a TE backup, hope no one gets Hernandez off the waivers before I do!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Lets see what happens :beer:


----------



## panFried

Well I'm screwed my whole team is the packers starting line up


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Well I'm screwed my whole team is the packers starting line up



LMAO you must have selected the best available packer option in the draft strategy... Sorry about your luck!


----------



## panFried

Can you believe that? I like Rogers, Lacy and Nelson... Just not all on the same team!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Can you believe that? I like Rogers, Lacy and Nelson... Just not all on the same team!



I'm even hesitant about playing 2 guys on the team! You really should consider trading me Rodgers and I'll trade you back Luck for the year.


----------



## heycookieman

So, I'm out I see. Oh well I'll try again next year. Thanks for trying to make it work.


----------



## BassAddict

heycookieman said:


> So, I'm out I see. Oh well I'll try again next year. Thanks for trying to make it work.



??? You were signed up


----------



## heycookieman

Ok I see team 7 has my last name but it says Hal white is the owner. Is this my team?


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365182#p365182 said:


> heycookieman » Tue Sep 02, 2014 7:51 am[/url]"]Ok I see team 7 has my last name but it says Hal white is the owner. Is this my team?



League records show you left your team on 8/23, Hal joined the team which you left on 8/29


----------



## heycookieman

Ok I told you I never did it before and I didn't know what I was doing. No problem my fault theres always next year.Thanks


----------



## one100grand

That's funny...I don't see any my team listed anywhere...totally confused about what's going on here. :-k


----------



## BassAddict

@100k 

You cant see your team? 
I see them, can anyone else see them?

@cookieman

I am sorry i should have realized your team email address changed and payed better attention to my email. Didn't you receive an email stating that you left the league or a confirmation about the action you were about to commit?


----------



## panFried

I see 8 teams


----------



## bigwave

Who is ready for a beatdown.......Capt Jazz will be first. Good luck everyone, even though I never got my trophy for last year I plan on winning again for the third time. :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> Who is ready for a beatdown.......Capt Jazz will be first. Good luck everyone, even though I never got my trophy for last year I plan on winning again for the third time. :lol:



Once again the trophy was promised by another TB FFL member. Please PM him to make arrangements, I play for fun and bragging rights!!! Trophies/prizes complicate things


----------



## bigwave

No worries, I was smack talking.....I play for fun too. Your doing a great job as comish, I am just ready for some football.


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> No worries, I was smack talking.....I play for fun too. Your doing a great job as comish, I am just ready for some football.



Lol, thought so!!! AND WHERES MY SAND FLEA RAKE #1 draft pick was no coincidence!!!


----------



## bigwave

Do you really need one? I do have them....heck I thought you were kidding. Nice try on the #1 pick. With so few players this year I wish we would have played straight up points......that is where the real strategy comes to play. Maybe next year we could try with no negative points, only points scored gets the wins.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I have a nice flea rake. . . . . . . .


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:


> I have a nice flea rake. . . . . . . .


It must not work very well because bass addict keeps finding his way into your house. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365305#p365305 said:


> panFried » Wed Sep 03, 2014 2:12 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nice flea rake. . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> It must not work very well because bass addict keeps finding his way into your house. :lol:
Click to expand...


Solved that problem - I moved! 


Can you believe he would not let me play in the FF league? He fears my skills - FEARS THEM!


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> Do you really need one? I do have them....heck I thought you were kidding. Nice try on the #1 pick. With so few players this year I wish we would have played straight up points......that is where the real strategy comes to play. Maybe next year we could try with no negative points, only points scored gets the wins.



No im good, my 1/2 minnow trap attached to a broom handle works just fine thank you...... And next year I doubt I'll run things (ill still play tho) so if you want to take over with different rules have at it! I just recommend not using ESPN, their FF site/software has been a PITA this year


----------



## BassAddict

And don't forget if any of you guys have any GB/Seattle players (panFried im looking at you) don't forget to set your lineups. Kickoff is tonight at 830!!!


----------



## bigwave

Yea I agree with the espn site, the yahoo sports is better, we will still have fun either way.


----------



## BassAddict

10 minutes and counting, panFried you ready to get bassaddictFried again?


----------



## panFried

Well my season is in the toilet already if it wasn't already after drafting the GB packers. Not to mention I'm 95% sure I'm losing to BA in the opener and I gotta listen to his gloating all year long!


----------



## panFried

Anyone have a heathy RB to trade? Key word healthy!


----------



## BassAddict

Anyone know the Vegas odds of the Giants rolling over the Lions tonight..........


----------



## ardyar

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365750#p365750 said:


> BassAddict » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]Anyone know the Vegas odds of the Giants rolling over the Lions tonight..........



Detroit -6 1/2 Not looking too good for you.


----------



## BassAddict

ardyar said:


> [url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365750#p365750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]Anyone know the Vegas odds of the Giants rolling over the Lions tonight..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit -6 1/2 Not looking too good for you.
Click to expand...


It's never good to have to rely on Eli on a Monday night...........


----------



## panFried

BA are conceding cuz if ur I'll take it! Remember ur playing me which means you have a high probability of winning


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> BA are conceding cuz if ur I'll take it! Remember ur playing me which means you have a high probability of winning



Definitely not conceding, I got Luck (who you traded me last season too) he beat you all of last year, he will beat you again this year! Or will you beat you...........? (yes pun intended)


----------



## panFried

Whoa whoa there big boy! Too means also. I don recall trading him to you this year. Auto draft was kind to you and every dog has it's day. So buckle its gonna be a long 40 mins


----------



## panFried

Oh noooooo! What happened? Looks like you've been pan fried BASS ADDICT!!!

[youtube]a9oVth5rJbg[/youtube]


----------



## ardyar

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365484#p365484 said:


> panFried » 05 Sep 2014, 06:18[/url]"]Anyone have a heathy RB to trade? Key word healthy!



What will you give me for Rice? He will be very consistent this year!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Oh noooooo! What happened? Looks like you've been pan fried BASS ADDICT!!!
> 
> [youtube]a9oVth5rJbg[/youtube]



Congratz, Even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then.

[youtube]PBFMcLZEmFc[/youtube]


----------



## bigwave

Cricket's...............


----------



## panFried

BA usually has that effect on forums


----------



## fool4fish1226

What a weekend #-o #-o #-o #-o


----------



## BassAddict

fool4fish1226 said:


> What a weekend #-o #-o #-o #-o



Did anybody get out unscathed?


----------



## bigwave

nope not me.....0-2 hurts. #-o


----------



## ardyar

Lots of key player injuries for this early in the year.


----------



## panFried

Come guys it only hurts for a second! There's entry of room on the pan fried band wagon. I'll even let bass addict hop on! Oh wait i ran over him last week. 

Just let me savor it before it all comes crashing down :lol:


----------



## panFried

Ain't looking good for AP owners... 2 cases now


----------



## one100grand

I figured there was no way I was going to lose with Foles & McCoy. As an Eagles fan, I'll happily take lose to Sproles going nuts and carrying BA on his back across the goal line.


----------



## panFried

Alright Hal tryin something new... I'm benching Rogers for Ryan at home against TB


----------



## panFried

Go figure a pyro technic goes off in his eye when he's running out of tunnel.


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Go figure a pyro technic goes off in his eye when he's running out of tunnel.



Huh i missed it, what happened?


----------



## BassAddict

This games gonna be ugly!


----------



## panFried

When team was running out of tunnel and pyros were going off some of the fiery sparks landed in Ryan's eye. It's all fun and games until some one gets their eye put out!!!

https://fansided.com/2014/09/18/matt-ryan-hit-eye-pyrotechnics-game-video/


----------



## panFried

I think I made the right call starting one eyed Ryan, 51.7 pts!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Can I still join?


----------



## panFried

I suffered my first defeat... Boooo! Well played Hal.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Hey if anyone wants a win just play me #-o #-o #-o #-o


----------



## bigwave

Hang in there fool, injuries will help everyone.


----------



## panFried

That's right as long as your players aren't hurt or beating some one you'll be just fine.


----------



## ardyar

By a hair...


----------



## BassAddict

Why does Eli hate me? 
I know I refer to him as a good looking down syndrome case but never to his face!!! 
I play him he tanks, I don't play him he explodes. Now I bet against him and he tears me up. ....... Curse you Eli Manning!!!


----------



## ardyar

Kirk Cousins is killing us..


----------



## BassAddict

Probably gonna jinx myself by saying but, its clear now that the chumpion has fallen.........


----------



## bigwave

I was waiting for that......I need my starters to pick up the slack from the miserable Deshawn Jackson........... [-o<


----------



## BassAddict

bigwave said:


> I was waiting for that......I need my starters to pick up the slack from the miserable Deshawn Jackson........... [-o<



I hear ya, the decision to play Jackson is gonna be the deciding factor in another league im in (down by 10 with kc def and NE kicker to play). What makes it worst is I substituted Jackson for Stills when I heard d-jac was playing........


----------



## one100grand

I'd like to thank the NE defense for sucking so bad that it snatched a sure defeat away from me.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Well I am still bring up the rear #-o but made some ground up this week [-o<


----------



## ardyar

one100grand said:


> I'd like to thank the NE defense for sucking so bad that it snatched a sure defeat away from me.


I thought I had it in the bag. I think I'll be dropping N.E. D .... All I needed was a 0 from them. Good game.


----------



## ardyar

ardyar said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank the NE defense for sucking so bad that it snatched a sure defeat away from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had it in the bag. I think I'll be dropping N.E. D .... All I needed was a 0 from them. Good game.
Click to expand...



That was like losing the fish while getting it in the boat...


----------



## one100grand

ardyar said:


> ardyar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank the NE defense for sucking so bad that it snatched a sure defeat away from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had it in the bag. I think I'll be dropping N.E. D .... All I needed was a 0 from them. Good game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was like losing the fish while getting it in the boat...
Click to expand...


It's probably like the fish in the boat. Then it jumps up, slaps you in the face with it's tail and jumps back into the water. (then jumps out of the water and mocks you again)


----------



## panFried

Hmmm... Kevin, it's a deep hole your in so I'll send some friends over to cheer you on!


----------



## ardyar

panFried said:


> Hmmm... Kevin, it's a deep hole your in so I'll send some friends over to cheer you on!




Heh Heh....

After my beat down I'm looking for at least getting the fish into the boat..


----------



## bigwave

panFried said:


> Hmmm... Kevin, it's a deep hole your in so I'll send some friends over to cheer you on!


Ha Ha, It is not over yet.......I need Brees to go off.


----------



## bigwave

Come on Seahawks Defense, this one if for you Panfried


----------



## BassAddict

The enemy of my enemy is my friend!!! Bigwave you won, why give Bigwavefried a sporting chance, pull the D.


----------



## panFried

I feel like I just got chop blocked by a Denver player!!! No... I DID dang it, come Redskins


----------



## ardyar

How 'bout that Eli......


----------



## BassAddict

Hacked by ahab!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Dang I was sooooooooooooooooooooo close to my first win #-o #-o #-o


----------



## bigwave

Hang in there fool, we play this week......good luck.


----------



## BassAddict

BassaddictFried once again! 


[youtube]T-K8qi_AoXI[/youtube]


----------



## bigwave

My team is feeling the need to eat some beaver........ :lol: Sneaking up on first place again.


----------



## ardyar

bigwave said:


> My team is feeling the need to eat some beaver........ :lol: Sneaking up on first place again.



Looks like we meet up this week. Time to ride the Big Wave again [-o<


----------



## panFried

Finally got the new phone all set up! Man got beat bad by da addict. Lucky you! Time to bounce back with a win over the George


----------



## bigwave

What a weekend of football.......come on Fool, you can do it.


----------



## BassAddict

Hear that guys? That's the sound of BassAddict rocketing up to first place!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

See this what you get when you live in the real world not bassaddicts fantasy world


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> See this what you get when you live in the real world not bassaddicts fantasy world



If you're going to talk trash at least catch a respectable fish and next time measure twice!!!!
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1415108502306.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## bigwave

Not so fast my friend....... [-X [-X [-X


----------



## bigwave

Come on Kansas City.


----------



## fool4fish1226

My dang Cowboys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ardyar

bigwave said:


> Come on Kansas City.



Just their offence...


----------



## panFried

What the hell! I need a Christmas miracle tomorrow to win this dang thing! Foss, my hats off to you as the fat gal is tuning up. Hopefully Rogers will shut her pie hole!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Heck I might get my second win of the year :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## bigwave

I just hope Atlanta shows up.....I need some help for sure, and to think my receivers sucked last night.


----------



## panFried

Uh oh... Will the Foss be dethroned and pan fried?


----------



## panFried

There's a new Champ in Town!!! 

[youtube]Mys0ZkYZWJk[/youtube]


----------



## ardyar

Congrats PanFried =D>


----------



## bigwave

Good game, I knew I was doomed.....even if I had played evans you still would have wooped me. Great year again, congrats.


----------

